# Joining the forces with tinnitus



## Cereal KiIIer (21 Apr 2009)

I'm 25yo and just finished my second degree (B.Sc. in geography (Université Laval) and B.Ed. in education (uOttawa)) and I'm thinking about becoming an officer.

The problem is that I have tinnitus (after a rock concert). My hearing if perfectly fine and I can hear over 20khz.

I would define it as a mild case but I don't want it to become worst.

If i joined the forces, I would have to wear earplugs everytime I'm near a gun or loud noises (engine noise would be ok I guess, I'm talking about explosives and such)

Is it unrealistic to think I could wear them when needed? 

p.s. I'm thinking about becoming a intelligence officer.


----------



## dangerboy (21 Apr 2009)

CF policy is that when you know you are going to be exposed to loud noise (ie Rifle Range) that you have hearing protection in, so there is no problem with you trying to protect your hearing.  The best bet is when you talk to the recruiter tell him about your hearing issues and they will tell you about any medical limitations.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2009)

Cereal KiIIer said:
			
		

> I'm 25yo and just finished my second degree (B.Sc. in geography (Université Laval) and B.Ed. in education (uOttawa)) and I'm thinking about becoming an officer.
> 
> The problem is that I have tinnitus (after a rock concert). My hearing if perfectly fine and I can hear over 20khz.
> 
> ...




You will always wear earplugs, earmuffs/Ear Defenders, or some other form of ear protection while on any Live Fire Range.  You will also be encouraged to wear ear protection in any location that is suseptible to loud noise; ie. a Flight Line.  The only place I have not noticed many using ear protection very often is in the Kitchens (Cooks have one of the Trades where hearing loss is very high.)


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Apr 2009)

I have tinnutus too, but I'm in so this point is useless.....


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Apr 2009)

I have a pair of Surefire ear plugs which block loud noises and allow fairly normal hearing. They are about 20 bucks a pair, but definately come in handy on the range, or working around noisy vehicles.


----------



## Cereal KiIIer (21 Apr 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I have tinnutus too, but I'm in so this point is useless.....



It's not so much about getting in than not making it worst once i'm in. Like I said, I passed with success a hearing test (with above average hearing).

What I'm saying is if I go into combat in Afghanistan, I would wear earplugs on the field, even if that mean I wont ear the enemy comming.


----------



## Cereal KiIIer (21 Apr 2009)

Let's put it this way:

I have a gun near me, I will take the time to put ear plugs. 
I go on a mission, ear plugs always. 

Would this cause a problem?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2009)

Cereal KiIIer said:
			
		

> Let's put it this way:
> 
> I have a gun near me, I will take the time to put ear plugs.
> I go on a mission, ear plugs always.
> ...



 ???


OK?  What is your point?  Your question has been answered.



Just a point for other "youngsters" who like to share their tunes with the rest of the Province as they drive around in their pimped out wheels.........Turn your Tunes down.  You'll be too deaf to join the CF.  If I, with hearing loss from Tank Fire, can hear your tunes three cars back at the lights, then you are seriously looking for medical/hearing problems.


----------



## Cereal KiIIer (21 Apr 2009)

I want to know if ear plugs are common use in Afghanistan or in other missions with high risk of using your riffle.


----------



## dangerboy (21 Apr 2009)

As PuckChaser said there are earplugs out there that allow you to hear normaly and are activated with load noises.  So it would not be a problem with wearing them, I would not worry to much right now about damaging your hearing in Afghanistan by them time you are in a part of your training that you will be exposed to those situations you will have a good idea of what works.


----------



## Armymedic (21 Apr 2009)

Cereal KiIIer said:
			
		

> The problem is that I have tinnitus (after a rock concert). My hearing if perfectly fine and I can hear over 20khz.



Are you sure it is tinnitus, because if it is not recurrent or permanent, it is not tinnitus. If it is real documented tinnitus, then your hearing is NOT perfectly fine, as by the nature of the disease parts of you ear has been damaged.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003043.htm


----------



## Cereal KiIIer (21 Apr 2009)

It is tinnitus, but like I said it's a mild case. It probably have done some damage on my hearing, but not enough to be noticeable in a hearing test. This suggest that my case of tinnitus is some kind of damage in the part of the brain associated with hearing and not the ear or nerve.


----------

